# Cold brew - recipe/bean



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

So with these warmer days I figure I might give cold brew a go especially as I like to slowly sip my coffee over hours!

Any recommendations for recipes/beans that would work well?

My current options are - a light roasted Guatemalan SHB, medium G SHB, medium to dark Brazilian and a Med/dark MM/sidamo blend. 
Or a light to medium Columbian decaf.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> So with these warmer days I figure I might give cold brew a go especially as I like to slowly sip my coffee over hours!
> 
> Any recommendations for recipes/beans that would work well?
> 
> ...


 What do you plan to use for brewing it in? I have been thinking of doing some and just brewing in my large frech press.

Ive found a recipe which using 100g of beans to 500g of water which makes a concentrate that you add ice cold water to make, one-part cold brew to one-part water. Recommend brew for 14 hours.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Check out James Hoffmans cold brew video. He basically advocates make hot brew over ice rather than a complete cold extraction method.

As for what beans would work well it is tough to judge without having tasted.

Just have an experiment with them. You only need make one cup at a time.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Dalerst said:


> What do you plan to use for brewing it in? I have been thinking of doing some and just brewing in my large frech press.
> 
> Ive found a recipe which using 100g of beans to 500g of water which makes a concentrate that you add ice cold water to make, one-part cold brew to one-part water. Recommend brew for 14 hours.


 That's roughly the ratio I use (edit : for immersion cold brew, rather than cold drip). One big variable is grind size, larger grind but immersed for longer gives different results to finer for shorter duration. I go for c12 hours and the grind is slightly more coarse than espresso but definitely finer than would use with hot brew such as V60 or cleverdripper.

I'd imagine a hot brew onto ice would be closer to the taste of hot brew because true cold brew can loose a lot of the subtle notes of a good coffee (I put up with that as a way to avoid the acid reflux that I get with normal coffee).


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Check out James Hoffmans cold brew video. He basically advocates make hot brew over ice rather than a complete cold extraction method.
> 
> As for what beans would work well it is tough to judge without having tasted.
> 
> Just have an experiment with them. You only need make one cup at a time.


 Thanks I had a look at the video but don't have a dripper so just ordered a V60 to see if I like it!


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Cartwheel coffee posted a recipe for an iced late on their Instagram yesterday - which instantly made me crave one

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/B_XNDdglMeD/?igshid=1iwiza0s7olfy


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh yes!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I like Kenyan and Ethiopians for this job.

Pick a coffee you already like as a light/medium to medium roast. Grind as for filter coffee. I brew in the fridge using a Hario Mizudashi at 80 to 100gm to a litre of water for 18 hrs to 24hrs. Fancy kit, but good results can be obtained in any glass jar with a taint free lid or just cling film.

Also works with rum. 😋


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm sitting here with a Japan-style iced coffee ala Hoffmann, my third 0.5 liter today  35 grams of Ibutiti Kenyan coffee (ground 2:8 on the Feld47), 200 grams of ice cubes, 300 grams of boiling water, and a tiny amount of salt (1 gram?) and stevia (milligram?) to enhance flavours in the cold drink. Ice cubes, salt and stevia in a thermos flask, V60 on top and brew directly in it.

I really enjoy this


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

a_aa said:


> I'm sitting here with a Japan-style iced coffee ala Hoffmann, my third 0.5 liter today  35 grams of Ibutiti Kenyan coffee (ground 2:8 on the Feld47), 200 grams of ice cubes, 300 grams of boiling water, and a tiny amount of salt (1 gram?) and stevia (milligram?) to enhance flavours in the cold drink. Ice cubes, salt and stevia in a thermos flask, V60 on top and brew directly in it.
> 
> I really enjoy this


 Ooo that sounds good. Definitely worth a try tomorrow


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

a_aa said:


> I'm sitting here with a Japan-style iced coffee ala Hoffmann, my third 0.5 liter today  35 grams of Ibutiti Kenyan coffee (ground 2:8 on the Feld47), 200 grams of ice cubes, 300 grams of boiling water, and a tiny amount of salt (1 gram?) and stevia (milligram?) to enhance flavours in the cold drink. Ice cubes, salt and stevia in a thermos flask, V60 on top and brew directly in it.
> 
> I really enjoy this


 Might need to give that a go, looks like it will be in a week or so now as we have missed the good weather. Its sounds a very nice one to sit in the sun and drink.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Thanks I had a look at the video but don't have a dripper so just ordered a V60 to see if I like it!


 Just ordered the same, complete v60 newb now 😂 let me know how you get on with it?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Just ordered the same, complete v60 newb now 😂 let me know how you get on with it?


 Will do. I went for a pretentious ceramic red one! Match my Le Creuset cup collection!


----------

